# Tư Thế Ngủ Tốt Nhất Cho Người Mắc Bệnh Thoát Vị Đĩa Đệm



## Dungtran (16/9/19)

Thông thường mỗi ngày chúng ta thường có giấc ngủ kéo dài khoảng 8 tiếng, tức là chúng ta mất đến 30% thời gian dành cho giấc ngủ và tư thế ngủ cũng đóng một vai trò quan trọng nhất định đối với sức khỏe, nhất là đối với những người bị thoát vị đĩa đệm. Nếu ngủ với tư thế đúng, sẽ tránh gây ra những áp lực chèn ép lên đĩa đệm và rễ thần kinh làm giảm được cơn đau nhức giúp người bệnh có được giấc ngủ ngon hơn.

Sau đây là một vài tư thế nằm được các chuyên gia đánh giá là tốt cho sức khỏe của những người bị thoát vị đĩa đệm và cột sống, cùng Tatana tham khảo nhé!

*Tư thế nằm nghiêng và kê gối giữa hai chân*
Bạn nên đặt 1 chiếc gối vào vị trí giữa hai đầu gối. Nếu bề mặt giường và vùng thắt lưng có khoảng trống, bạn hãy kê thêm một chiếc gối ở vùng trống đó để giữ đường cong sinh lý. Chiếc gối sẽ giúp nâng đỡ vùng xương chậu, xương hông từ đó giúp giảm áp lực lên cột sống và giảm đau.






_Tư thế nằm nghiêng kê gối giữa hai chân_​
*Tư thế nằm nghiêng, co chân về phía bụng*
Nếu bạn bị thoát vị đĩa đệm thắt lưng, có thể nằm với tư thế nghiêng sang một bên và co chân về phía bụng.
Với việc đưa chân về phía bụng, điều này sẽ giúp cho lưng sẽ hơi cong, giúp kéo giãn cột sống, khoảng cách của các khớp xương được mở rộng làm giảm sự chèn ép của đĩa đệm lên các rễ thần kinh.






_Tư thế nằm nghiêng đưa chân về phía bụng_​

*Tư thế nằm sấp và kê gối dưới bụng*
Tư thế này phù hợp với người mắc bệnh tại vùng cổ, những người bị thoái hóa, thoát vị đĩa đệm. Nằm sấp và kê một chiếc gối dưới bụng sẽ giúp vùng thắt lưng không bị uốn cong, sự chèn ép của đĩa đệm cũng giảm bớt từ đó giúp lưng và cỏ được thư giãn tối đa.
Việc nằm sấp không tốt cho hệ hô hấp bởi bó sẽ khiến tim và phổi bị chèn ép, do đó bạn nên nằm sấp một thời gian sau đó chuyển mình, không nên nằm tư thế này trong thời gian dài.






_Tư thế nằm sấp và đặt gối dưới bụng_​
*Tư thế nằm ngửa – tư thế cơ bản cho người thoát vị đĩa đệm*
Ở tư thế này, bạn nên kê một chiếc gối ở dưới vùng thắt lưng để giúp nâng đỡ côt sống. Để thoải mái nhất hãy đặt thêm một chiếc gối mỏng ở phần hông và đùi. Tư thế này sẽ giúp giữ đúng đường cong sinh lý và giảm áp lựng nâng đỡ hông cho vùng thắt lưng.
Với tư thế này bạn hãy để lưng tiếp xúc dưới mặt giường và đặt gối ở vùng bắp chân. Tư thế này cân nặng của cơ thế được phân bổ đều, lan rộng khắp cơ thể, ít tập trung vào cột sóng lưng và làm tăng áp lực cho đĩa đệm.






_Tư thế nằm ngửa _​
*Tư thế nên tránh*
- Không nằm ngửa mà không có gối nâng đỡ. Việc này khiến phần lưng của bạn chịu sức nặng và áp lực lớn, sẽ làm bạn bị đau lưng vào buổi sáng khi thức dậy.
- Không nên nằm nghiêng với một chân duỗi, một chân co vì thư thế này sẽ khiến cột sống bị xoay sang một bên gây đau nhức.
- Không nên nằm trên những mặt không bằng phẳng như sofa, võng. Những bề mặt này sẽ khiến cột sống lưng không được thẳng, dễ dẫn đến đau lưng và ảnh hưởng đến đĩa đệm cột sống.
- Không nằm gối quá cao vì sẽ khiến cho đốt sống cổ của bạn bị cong. Nằm gối quá cao không chỉ khiến bạn dễ đau cổ vai gáy khi ngủ dậy mà còn ảnh hưởng đến đĩa đệm cột sống về lâu dài

Ngoài ra, nếu công việc của bạn hay ngồi thì nên tránh là bắt chéo chân, khoanh chân và ngồi xổm. Khi ngồi với những tư thế này sẽ khiến các dây chằng của bạn phải căng ra để gồng gánh phần cơ thế, cột sống lưng không được thẳng gây ảnh hưởng lớn đến vùng hông, vùng thắt lưng.

Như chúng ta đã biết khi đĩa đệm tổn thương sẽ rất nhạy cảm với những tác động tiếp xúc với cơ thể, vì vậy hi vọng với bài viết trên sẽ giúp bạn tìm được tư thế thích hợp để cải thiện được tình trạng đau nhức trong lúc ngủ, khi mắc bệnh thoát vị đĩa đệm và tìm lại được giấc ngủ ngon, chất lượng.

*TATANA*​


----------

